# Need testers free product



## ExcelTheCell (Dec 12, 2012)

Well this is strange request but I need testers for my free product. I have positive results on Windows 7, now also on Windows XP (after a fix on first upgrade). If anyone has Vista Professional or Business and would like test the product I would appreciate that really much. 

Excelerator - user form creator

Excelerator - Upgrade Windows 7

Excelerator - Upgrade Windows XP



If you have any problems with product let me know. If you need info about product, click on signature.</SPAN></SPAN>


----------

